# REAL SO CAL GIRLS DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY TRYOUTS



## Gramps23 (Apr 27, 2017)

*REAL SO CAL GIRLS DEVELOPMENT ACADEMY TRYOUTS*

*2001,2002*

*DATES: 5/1/17, 5/8/17, 5/15/17*

*lOCATION: SEPULVEDA BASIN SPORTS COMPLEX
                        6201 N. BALBOA BLVD
                        ENCINO,CA 91316*

*TIME: 6:00-8:00 PM*


----------

